# New PX4 F 9mm



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Just picked up my new Storm. Hopefully I'll get some time later in the week to go try it out. I want to get it all cleaned and oiled first. I'll give you a first shooting experience as soon as I have it. This pistol will be replacing my S&W Sigma series. I never really liked that pistol much but that being said I shot the crap out of it and it never once had a glitch of any kind. I'll let you know how the Storm works at the range.

Robin


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy the PX4. I have never had any problems with mine.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Well got to try out the Storm today. Shot 75 rounds and about the 26th bullet didnt eject. That was the only glitch. I'll chock that up as just being new and tight. Need to shoot another 100 or so thru it before I feel comfortable that its good to go. I have to tell you this is my first Beretta and I was totally impressed. I was way more accurate shooting the Storm than I was the the S&W. The recoil was almost nothing compaired to the S&W. It was a total joy to shoot. The trigger was clean and crisp and it felt just like I wanted it to. Balance is perfect but the ease of shooting it with light recoil was just amazing. I'm totally satisfied with this purchase. We usually shoot a couple hundred rounds per gun when we shoot but today my brother and his young son was with us and we spent alot of our time helping him shoot. Anyway, just wanted to give you my perspective so for and I'll let you know how it goes as I get more rounds thru it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Beretta.










I love mine and shoot it as often as I can.

I concealed carried mine all day today.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Your first Beretta, but not your last. :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cougertex

amen Beretta's are great guns.

:smt1099


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I had the Beretta PX4 in .40

My body is just too darn skinny to conceal carry it comfortably. 

I loved the gun but wanted dual purpose.....Night Stand and Conceal in one gun.

I traded for a Newer Glock 27 .40. Haven't shot the Glock yet but I will be this friday.


----------



## anubis (Mar 14, 2010)

*I got one too!*

Just purchased my Storm over the weekend - pick it up in a day or two. It's my first firearm and am looking forward to it. Any recommendation for target ammo and HD rounds? Thanks all...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought another PX4 this last week . (my wife confiscated my full sized PX4) :anim_lol:

My new one is a PX4 Sub Compact










I shot it at the range today and it shoots great.

I put 100 rounds through it w/o a problem .

(I didn't expect any - didn't have any problems with my full size PX4 either).

I was surprised how accurate it was (being a sub compact).

But it shot just as well as my full size.

:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

nice sub compact Mr dondavis3, looking for the px4 sub in 40 can't seem to locate one, I like the exposed hammer. I pocket carry,you think that nice sub compact will fit in my pocket? currenty pocket carry glock 27, very comfortable , love the 27, only reservation i have is carrying in my pocket with one in the chamber. thinking about the px4 sub in 40 , that style I would keep one in the chamber. Hows the trigger pull in single action with that px4 sub?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

pic

I own a Glock 27 too - in my opinion this is about the same size ( I haven't measured them) - so if you pocket carry the 27 I'm guess you could this PX4 also.

I don't pocket carry either of them, I carry it on my belt.

"Hows the trigger pull in single action with that px4 sub? "

The pull is excellent.

:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> pic
> 
> I own a Glock 27 too - in my opinion this is about the same size ( I haven't measured them) - so if you pocket carry the 27 I'm guess you could this PX4 also.
> 
> ...


 I don't think the 40 cal are available yet, I may be wrong , but , I have been looking only online. I probably should make a few phone calls .thank you,


----------

